# Hiya =^_^=



## Cyleste (Apr 22, 2008)

My name is Cyleste. I am pretty much here to get some criticism and advice. People have been telling me quite a bit lately that I am a great writer and I need to pursue that area. o_0 My issue is that I start plenty of things and never finish them.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Cyleste and welcome to AF


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello to you, Cyleste, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 22, 2008)

Greetings to you!!

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sam (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cyleste. 

Sam.


----------

